# ما المقصود " بالإسكيم " ؟ وما تاريخه ؟ وما شروط إرتدائه ؟!



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

*ما المقصود " بالإسكيم " ؟ وما تاريخه ؟
 وما شروط إرتدائه ؟!

:download:
هناك نوعان من الإسكيم (حسب الدراسة التى أعدها 
نيافة الأنبا متاؤس ):

(1) الإسكيم الصغير : ( Leather - Belt )
ويتكون من منطقة ( حزام من الجلد ), يتمنطق بها الراهب عند بدء رهبنته لتساعده على النشاط والصوم وعمل الميطانيات ( الركعات والسجدات ) , أى " الإجتهاد فى الخدمة والعبادة " , كما قال القديس دوريثيئوس . والقلنسوة التى تغطى رأسه تشير إلى روح البساطة ( لأنها تشبه غطاء رأس الأطفال ).
وبها 12 صليبآ , وترمز للفضائل الإثنى عشر , التى يجب أن يتحلَّى بها الراهب , وهى الإيمان , المحبة , الطهارة, البتولية , السلام , الحكمة , البر , الوداعة , الصبر , طول الروح ( الإحتمال ) والنسك ( الزهد) . وأما الطرحة التى تتدلى منها فتشير إلى طرح الراهب العالم وراء ظهره ( لو 9 : 62 ).

(2) الإسكيم الكبير : ( Holy - Shape )
عندما يبلغ الراهب درجة عالية من النسك , يصير راهبآ " إسكيميآ " ( من الكلمة اليونانية Eskima ( أى الشكل المقدس ), ويوهب له الإسكيم. وهو عبارة عن قطعة من الجلد المضفور ضفيرتين , به 12 صليبآ ( رمزآ للفضائل الإثنى عشر السابقة ),
ويرشم أب الدير الإسكيم بالرشومات الثلاثة , ويلبسه للراهب الناسك ويقول له :
" إلبس عليك خاتم عربون ملكوت السماوات .....إلخ " . 
وقد ألبسه القديس أنطونيوس للقديس مكاريوس الكبير , وكان الأنبا أنطونيوس هو أول من لبسه من يد ملاك الرب , بأمر إلهى ( مجلة الكرازة فى 16 - 2 - 1996 ).

(3) تـــــــــاريخ الإسكيـــــم :
لبسه الرهبان الأوائل ولهذا تسمُّوا " لُبَّاس الصليب "
 ( staurophorus ) ثم صار لباس كبار النساك ( وكان يُختار منهم الأساقفة ). ثم أصبح أمرآ شكليآ, إذ يُحتفل بإلباسه للأسقف عشية رسامته.
وقد ألغى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث إلباس الإسكيم للآباء الأساقفة الجدد , باعتبار أنه درجة رهبانية وليس درة رعوية. واستبدل به طقس " عشية الرسامة " , على أساس أنه يصعب على الأساقفة أن يحيوا حسب طقسه.
ولئلا ينقرض هذا الطقس , قرر قداسة البابا أن يلبسه بعض رؤساء الأديرة , بادئآ بثلاثة منهم وهم : نيافة الأنبا صرابامون أسقف دير الأنبا بيشوى (يناير 1960 ) ونيافة الأنبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان (إبريل 1964 ) ونيافة المتنيح الأنبا مينا آفامينا الأسقف السابق لدير مارمينا بمريوط (سبتمبر 1964 ).

(4) شروط لبس الإسكيم :
أ - تلاوة كل سفر المزامير يوميآ ( نهارآ وليلآ ) علاوة على التسبحة اليومية .
ب - عمل 500 ميطانية يوميآ.
ج - الإلتزام بالسكوت والصمت. 
د - قراءة الكتاب المقدس بكثرة , مع قراءة سير القديسين
 ( حسب إرشاد أب الإعتراف).
هـ - الصوم طول حياته ( مع الإمتناع تمامآ عن اللحوم ) حتى الغروب , ما عدا أيام الخمسين والسبوت والآحاد .
و - التقليل جدآ من الطعام والشراب , حتى يصل للصفاء النفسى والذهنى , والنمو فى الروحانية.  


عن كتاب - أسئلة عامة
لكل عقائد الكنيسة القبطية 
للدياكون: د. ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر.
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا 
شكرا كتير ليك 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا
> شكرا كتير ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
*شكراً لموضوع الأسكيم فمعلوماته جميلة ومفيدة *
*الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك إختياراتك ويزيدك من نعيمه آمين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
> *شكراً لموضوع الأسكيم فمعلوماته جميلة ومفيدة *
> *الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك إختياراتك ويزيدك من نعيمه آمين*


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*


جميل  اخي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> جميل  اخي
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى.. اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

*

منتهــى الشــــكر



معلومات رائعه جداااا


ســلام الــرب يســــوع
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى.. اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى
> شكرا اخويا ربنا يباركك


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> منتهــى الشــــكر
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة


----------

